# Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder MX-4?



## GroundZero (30. Dezember 2011)

Jo moin,

hole mir in Kürze nen Scythe Mugen 2 rev b für meinen Phenom II 810, und möchte auch übertakten (strebe 3 - 3,2ghz an).
Da die WP die normalerweise bei liegt ja nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, sehe ich mich seit einiger Zeit nach guter WP um, dadurch ist die Arctic Cooling MX-4 mein Favorit geworden.
Jetzt habe ich hier aber gelesen, dass einige die MX2 vor der MX4 empfehlen, meine Frage *warum?*

Wäre für Antworten und ggf. sogar Alternativen sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Baer.nap (30. Dezember 2011)

keine sorge du wirst auch mit der scythe wlp den athlon 2 auf 3,2 ghz bekommen 
da brauchste nicht wirklich eine andere kaufen die temperatur unterschiede sind sehr gering


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe dir MX-4 Auch hier liegen  
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, Konistenz ist perfekt um zu verstreichen.

geht auch gut aus der Spritze raus und bei tests sind die Cpus um einige Grad kühler durch diese WLP.
Mir wurde die Auch hier im Forum Empfohlen wie so manches 
Bin bis jetzt mit alles Empfohlenen produkten sher zufrieden.

Lg Joe


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Dezember 2011)

Das macht doch kein unterschied?!


----------



## Blutengel (31. Dezember 2011)

Manche sprechen davon das die MX2 etwas besser sei, manche favorisieren die MX4, im Grunde geht es da wohl um 2-3 Grad!

Ich hab mir auch die MX4 bestellt, gerade erst vorgestern.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (31. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab die mx2 zuhause und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden...
ich habe gelesen, dass die mx4 minimal besser ist, als die mx2...dafür kostet sie aber auch mehr

ich denke die mx2 reicht vollkommen aus 

lg


----------



## Kaktus (31. Dezember 2011)

@Blutengel
Bei CPUs wirst du bei halbwegs brauchbarer WLP keine Unterschiede von 2-3 haben. Das sind maximal 1° und das ist schon Fehlertolleranz beim Messen. 

@Topic
Es ist völlig egal welche du nimmt. Persönlich bevorzuge ich die etwas zähere MX2, da ich diese besser verstreichen kann, andere mögen es etwas flüssiger und nehmen die MX4. Leistungstechnisch wirst du nur relevante Unterschiede merken wenn du sie bei Grafikkarten verwendest, da hier deutlich höhere Temperaturen zustande kommen. Bei CPUs ist das kaum relevant was man nimmt, sofern es nicht irgend eine billig WLP von einem Noname Hersteller ist. Ansonsten kann man Arctic Cooling, Noctua, Gelid u.s.w. nehmen ohne sich einen Kopf machen zu müssen.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du nicht auf super Werte geil bist, die in der Praxis eh keinen wichtigen Unterschied erzeugen, greife zur günstigeren Version.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe hier den alten König ( Arctic Silver 5 ) und die MX 2, die unterscheiden sich kaum von den Werten. Selbst die Standardplempe die bei den AC Kühlern beiliegt erreicht keine schlechten Werte. Gut die Konsistenz der Silver und MX2 könnte besser sein aber die Verteilung klappt trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Fatalii (1. Januar 2012)

Du kannst beide Wärmeleitpasten ohne Bedenken nehmen, jedoch kannst du für deinen Verwendungszweck auch die Beiliegende auftragen.
Die sollte vollkommen reichen Legst du jedoch Wert darauf das letzte Bischen herauszuquetschen, dann nimm eine der beiden AC WLPs.
Außerdem lohnt es sich immer ein wenig Wärmeleitpaste im Haus zu haben! Die MX-2 finde ich von der Konsitenz etwas besser und 
mein absoluter Favorit ist die Prlimatech PK-1! Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach gibt es keine bessere nichtleitende WLP.

MfG


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die MX2 und die MX4 hier rumliegen, ich fand die MX4 etwas besser zum auftragen, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Temperaturunterschiede konnte ich keine feststellen. Also völlig Banane, welche Du kaufst.


----------



## MHF (30. Januar 2013)

Was die Konsistenz betrifft, so ist flüssiger wahrscheinlich besser. Und zwar ist die beste Methode nicht wie man denken könnte, sie gleichmäßig aufzutragen, sondern sie durch den Druck verteilen zu lassen, und das funktioniert bei flüssiger Paste besser. Der Grund dafür ist, dass durch die Druckverteilung der bestmögliche Kontakt zwischen den Oberflächen gewährleistet wird, während bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung selbst noch bei hohem Druck Lufteinschlüsse fast nicht auszuschließen sind. Das wurde in einem Video mit transparenten Auflagen bewiesen: youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EyXLu1Ms-q4
Woanders wurde es auch mit Temps bewiesen. Hier ist Ausstreichen sogar so ziemlich die schlechteste Methode (nur total versauen ist schlecher): What is the Best Way to Apply Thermal Grease? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets

[Edit: Okay, was den Test angeht, es gibt da zwei scheinbar identische Tests mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Hier ist der Test, den ich meinte und der teilweise andere Ergebnisse hatte: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease-Part-1/1303/10

Ich ziehe damit sämtliche Pauschalaussagen zurück... Der erste verlinkte Test scheint der aktuellere zu sein und differenziertere Aussagen zu treffen.]

Vielleicht wird das ausgeglichen, indem man sich nicht scheut, minimal dicker aufzutragen, dennoch scheint es, allein wenn man einmal darüber nachdenkt, rein physikalisch nicht möglich, durch diese Methode minimale Lufteinschlüsse auszuschließen. Hingegen empfiehlt Arcitc Cooling selbst bei bestimmten Mehrkernprozessoren die Paste auszustreichen, oder in einer bestimmten Axe aufzutragen, da nur so sichergestellt wird, dass alle Kerne erfasst werden.

Ich bin kein Experte, ich hab mich einfach nur umgeschaut, und bin jetzt über die Konsistenz darauf gekommen... Letztlich kann man wohl kaum was ernsthaft falsch machen, solange man es sorgfältig macht...


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Vielen Dank dass du dir trotzdem Mühe gemacht hast auf den Thread zu antworten
Jedoch ist er bereits über ein jahr alt  


Trotz allem Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## black-wizard (31. Januar 2013)

Noch besser als die Arcitc Cooling Pasten wäre die Gelid GC-Extreme


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2013)

ich würde mich für Artic MX2 entscheiden, lässt sich gut auftragen. wobei die artic MX 4 auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2013)

Da der Thread über ein Jahr alt ist, mache ich hier mal zu.

@ TE:
Falls du den Thread doch noch weiter nutzen willst, dann meld dich bitte bei einem Moderator.

-CLOSED-


----------

